# Work Rights & Bridging visa C



## chealsev (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm really frustrated now, don't know what to do so I hope somebody can help me out with this, plz....

This is my case:
- Nov 2009: my student visa was expired and I already applied for the new student visa (just to extend to 1 month for my graduation). I had the bridging visa A at that time.
- Dec 2009: I applied for PR and was granted a bridging visa C ("no work" condition)
- Feb 2010: I got my student visa granted for 1 month (to Mar 2010)
- May 2010: I went back to my country for a month so I got a bridging visa B (expired till Aug 2010)
- After that I was back to bridging visa C
- In 2010, I also applied for the work permission (form 1005i) twice but still got no reply.

My question is about my work rights because as far as I know, the Bridging Visa C doesn't allow me to work but a friend of mine told me that the Bridging visa will follow the condition of the previous visa (which means the student visa in this case) so I should have work rights.

I went to the Immigration office (Melbourne) this morning and ask about it. The receptionist told me that the bridging visa will base on the visa I applied for (PR) which means I still have Bridging visa C but I have work rights also so there's no need to apply for the work permission . When I asked her if there is anything can prove it since I want to apply for medicare as well then she told me to check on Vevo.

As I check on Vevo recently, I got a Bridging Visa with subclass WC 030, granted on 1st Dec 2010.
How do I know if I have work rights or not?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It could be that they are down to some relatively inexperienced receptionists at Immi which is not surprising seeing as their staffing is being stretched by people smuggling and other issues.
A bridging visa is not based on the visa you apply for other than that it needs to be a valid visa as indicated in http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf and as for conditions it'll be based on the visa you had and you were issued with a BVC because you did not have a visa as you had let your student visa expire and then applied for the PR visa.
As indicated in the information form you can apply for and it would seem you need to pursue the work approval.


----------

